# First (and hopefully last) lye burn



## BasicLiving

I am always so careful when I use lye. I wear gloves and goggles while using it. I never really thought that it could still burn after it was dumped in with oils and mixed - but I learned differently today.

I was pouring the soap into molds and while I was scraping out the last little bit, I apparently got some of the soap on my lower arm. I didn't even know until it started to sting a bit. I quickly wiped at it with a paper towel and continued doing what I was doing. But it kept stinging and got a little worse. So I took a look and I could see the soap still on it. I quickly washed it in cold water - but it left me a pretty good burn. About 1 1/2 inches long, really red and a little swollen. It's not exactly painful, just uncomfortable when my clothing touches it. I've gotten it on my hands before and it stings a little, but has never done this. I think it may be because the soap sat on the underside on my forearm - and that's typically a delicate place anyway :shrug: 

Lesson learned. I'm fairly new to soap making and thought I'd share this as something for other new-bees to watch out for when making soap.


----------



## danamn

I always make sure that I have a spray bottle with half vinegar and half water in it when I am making soap. If you get some on you spay the vinegar mixture on and it helps neutralize the lye.


----------



## BasicLiving

You know, I do and did have vinegar on the ready - but it took quite a while for me to realize the soap had burned me! After I washed it, it finally dawned on me. Like I said - lesson learned - lye can still burn even afer being mixed with the oils. It makes complete sense - just something that really didn't occur to me to be on guard for. 

Penny


----------



## SherrieC

I make a LOT of soap and after every soap making day I always find small lye burns, or places that start stinging, If I feel it stinging I either right away wipe fat on it or vinegar until I can wash it.


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians

Actually it is a wives tale, or perhaps in this instance a soapers tale that vinegar neutralizes lye, nothing neutralizes lye, plenty of water dissolves it and hand soap gets the fat/oil that is reacting with the lye off your arm. Vicki


----------



## Fifilaflea

I had a lye bead get into my glove on top of my hand. I didn't even know it was there until it started to burn. One little bead burned a hole straight down. Was the weirdest looking thing. It healed and got a bump. I made the mistake of picking the bump, and then I got more bumps and picked them hoping they were just pimples (sorry if TMI). Turned out that the hole in my hand, (according to my dermatologist) was open enough to allow a virus in. Yep I got warts. YUCK! So I've been seeing him for several years and going through all kinds of treatments, nothing to which has worked to rid them yet. Who would have thunk it. Sorry if that is a gross story.


----------



## SherrieC

does that mean that soaping gives you warts? ; )


----------



## halfpint

I found out early on that in addition to wearing gloves and goggles, I needed to wear long sleeves. It helps to keep those little splashes off of your arms.

Dawn


----------



## MaineFarmMom

I second Vicki's comment. It's an old wives tale that keeps being repeated.


----------



## Charleen

Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians said:


> Actually it is a wives tale, or perhaps in this instance a soapers tale that vinegar neutralizes lye, nothing neutralizes lye, plenty of water dissolves it and hand soap gets the fat/oil that is reacting with the lye off your arm. Vicki


Yes, yes! Flush with lots of water, water, water!
Save the vinegar for cleaning your faucets, makes the chrome nice and sparkly.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Another one piping in about debunking the vinegar neutralizing the lye.

Lots and lots and lots and lots of copious amounts of water for safely diluting lye.

Most likely will not be your last lye burn. I've been soaping since 1999 and I still get burned

Ouch is a lye crystal under your finger nail ....


----------



## Fifilaflea

SherrieC said:


> does that mean that soaping gives you warts? ; )


LOL

Well it did for me! unfortunately.  
they are flat warts, so they don't look like regular warts. They look like small bumps or pimples which is why it took me forever to seek a doctor for it when they wouldn't go away. This "months" treatment is retin-A and some cancer treatment on top of the retin-A. So far some are gone but not all. *sigh*


----------



## *Cakes

Sorry for your nasty burn. Accidents will happen even when you're careful.

I, however, recently did something downright stupid and did it twice. I used my goggles after my hubby used them for spray painting the barn and they were splattered with red paint (how dare he use my soap goggles!). Having all my soap stuff ready and being in the 'make soap' frame of mind I decided to continue. The first time I misread the scale since i couldn't see well out of the goggles and used too little lye. The second time (still hadn't been to town to buy new goggles) I poured my lye solution into the pot too slow and it dribbled all over the counter and onto the floor! Didn't see it until I felt something on the top of my foot ( I always wear rubber/plastic shoes but they had a tear on the top) I finished pouring and immediately sprayed the area on the counter and floor which survived with no stains. My shoe has weird white marks all over it and oddly enough my foot suffered no ills.

Gotta get some goggles I can see out of.


----------



## BasicLiving

Cakes - I know that isn't funny, but I must admit I chuckled a little. It just really sounds like something I would do. 

I hope you get some new googles for Christmas  

Penny


----------

